# prohibition agent



## Mihály

Helló!

Ennek a szónak a fordításával vagyok most bajban, ehhez kérnék segítséget: Prohibition agent. Ez a szesztilalom alatti Amerikában létező ügynök megnevezése, aki a tilalom betartatásáért felelt. (Elliott Ness volt a leghíresebb ilyen ügynök.)
Magyar megfelelőt én nem ismerek erre a szóra, de hátha valakinek van valami jó ötlete, felteszem ide ezt a kérdést, megadva a szövegkörnyezetet angolul és magyarul is (utóbbi az én fordításom).

"A wire had come from the Richmond branch. It was to the effect that... young Jack was usually in trouble, that he had slugged a Prohibition agent during a cafe raid a few months ago, that his father had taken him out of his will..."

És magyarul:
 "Érkezett viszont egy távirat a richmondi irodától. Azt írták... hogy a fiatal Jack gyakran került bajba, és hogy néhány hónapja megütött egy szesztilalom-ellenőrt egy kávéházi razzia során, ezért az apja kizárta a végrendeletéből..."

Valakinek van jobb ötlete, mint ez a "szesztilalom-ellenőr"?

Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem lehet, hogy lehetne egyszerűsíteni a problémát...
Arra gondolok, hogy pl. egy _postai hivatalnokot_ (holott ez a hivatalos neve) sem nevezünk általában annak, hanem csak _hivatalnok_nak. 
Íly módon a szesztilal_mi _ellenőr is lehetne csak _ellenőr_. 

Viszont ezzel az a baj, hogy mivel eleve a teljes forma nem bevett kifejezés magyarul, a rövidített formája vagy nem lenne érthető vagy félreérthető lenne az olvasó számára. 
(Arról nem is beszélve, hogy milyen furcsa színezetet kapott manapság otthon az ellenőr szó... Szinte automatikusan "rosszember" benyomását kelti... Tehát nem megfelelő az árnyalata.)

Menjünk hát vissza az elejére! Mit csinál ez a jóember igazából? 
Nem ellenőrzi, hogy a bárok pincéjében két decivel többet tárolnak-e, mint amennyi megengedett vagy annak minősége olyan-e, ami elő van írva, hanem igyekszik _kideríteni_, hogy ki, hol és mi módon él vissza a szesztilalom által előírt szabályokkal, azaz csempészeket _keres_, illegálisan tartott készleteket _foglal le_ és _tartóztat le_ ilyesmiért bűncselekményt elkövetőket. 

Angolul találtam rá olyan kifejezést, hogy "investigator", ez alapján (és az Elliot Nessről való kevés ismeretem alapján) én inkább olyasmire tippelnék (akármilyen furcsa is), hogy nyomozó. 
Esetleg szesztilalmi nyomozó első alkalommal való említéskor és utána csak nyomozó.

De lehet, hogy aki többet olvasott vagy hallott erről az időszakról Amerikában, az jobbat tud ajánlani.


----------



## Ateesh6800

A magyar szeszcsempészek, szeszhamisítók a finánctól félnek (aki magyarul hivatalosan vám és pénzügyőr). Szép a hangulata a szónak. Szakfordításban nem biztos, hogy használnám, de irodalmi szövegben habozás nélkül. Olyan zamata van, mint a jágernak (vadász, vadőr, akitől a vadorzó, azaz a rabsic fél).


----------



## Zsanna

A _finánc_ nekem azért nem tetszik annyira, mert az "negatív hős", de legalábbis nem pozitív. 
Viszont, ha jól sejtem, a novellában szereplő egyén inkább pozitív jellegű figura.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Hát, ha valaki _"slugged him"_, akkor nem lehetett túl népszerű figura...  De persze a finánc csak ötlet volt; ha tényleg ismert pozitív szereplő, akkor lehet méltóságteljes neve is (pl. _alkohol-rendtartási főmegbízott_). 

Attila


----------



## ib343

Én is úgy gondolom, ahogy Zsanna, hogy nem kell szerintem belemenni, hogy ez szesztilalom-ellenőr. Ez gondolom egyértelmű a szövegkörnyezetből.

Én viszont ügynököt mondanék, nem ellenőrt. Nekem ez olyan, mint az FBI vagy a DEA most. Azok mind ügynökök. Ellenőrzési, nyomozói, stb. hatáskörrel.


----------

